
Getting Over Uber - kostyk
https://medium.com/backchannel/getting-over-uber-fdf75faf7f6e
======
GeorgeOrr
Very Interesting response to this from Tim O'reilly:

[https://medium.com/@timoreilly/getting-over-
taxis-79849b3a42...](https://medium.com/@timoreilly/getting-over-
taxis-79849b3a4282)

~~~
basseq
I very much agree with Tim's points here. Susan's points in the original
article seems to boil down to some kind of... nostalgia... for what taxis once
were or could be.

The fact of the matter is that taxis tend to suck. Bad cars, poor technology,
expensive fares, rude drivers. It's only recently that I _haven 't_ been
routinely hassled for cash because of a "broken meter". The only benefit to
traditional taxis is that I can hail them on the street or find them at a taxi
stand (downtown).

We as a country and a people need to crack the "gig" economy for other
reasons, but there's no denying that Uber is a breath of fresh air.

